# Phoneutria fera



## taliban27 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Beardo (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous spiders you have there! I wish these were more readily available in the US. I would love to keep this genus. I am really becoming more find of true spiders as time progresses.


----------



## stonemantis (May 4, 2010)

Great spiders, I always wondered how you got them to stand still like that :?. Good pictures.


----------



## Crysta (May 4, 2010)

Very beautiful, great pictures too! 
Man I can just imagine how fast these girls are just looking at their legs! lol


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 5, 2010)

stonemantis said:


> Great spiders, I always wondered how you got them to stand still like that :?. Good pictures.


I only see mine walking around at night. During the day they always sit really still, even when I spray and do maintenance.


----------



## Moltar (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic pictures! I like the red one best.


----------



## TheTyro (May 6, 2010)

Adorable fuzzy thing. I wish I could cuddle with it.  Love the stripey pattern on it's face/palps. Kind of makes it look like it was crying.

Boohoohoo!

And they really remind of of my Dolomedes okefino....fast as lightning but normally as chillaxed and immobile as a bump on a log.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 8, 2010)

really nice photos and gorgeous spiders!


----------

